# Dino death



## JB0704 (May 7, 2012)

For years I have all watched the computer generated scenes of a comet hitting the Earth and causing global destruction, with a few burning Dinos running off in the distance.  In the background, some commentator says that this circumstance recurring is "not a matter of if, but when."

Now, all that may be changed......... 

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/05/07/dinosaurs-- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH --their-way-to-extinction-british-scientists-say/?intcmp=features

Just saying....the flood seems logical in comparison........

Since the link is edited, I will post the text (you can find it on the science section of Fonews.com):




> Dinosaurs may have (term for having gas) themselves to extinction, according to a new study from British scientists.
> 
> The researchers calculated that the prehistoric beasts pumped out more than 520 million tons (472 million tonnes) of methane a year -- enough to warm the planet and hasten their own eventual demise. Until now, an asteroid strike and volcanic activity around 65 million years ago had seemed the most likely cause of their extinction.
> 
> ...


----------



## hobbs27 (May 7, 2012)

I'm just amazed at how smart these scientist are everytime they come up with another theory.


----------



## gemcgrew (May 7, 2012)

Quite logical to me. Give me a plate full of brussel sprouts and I can do the same thing. Just ask my family.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 7, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Quite logical to me. Give me a plate full of brussel sprouts and I can do the same thing. Just ask my family.



Now that right there is funny, I don't care who you are..
Speak of clearing a room so's you get the remote all to yourself, eh?


----------



## JB0704 (May 7, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> Quite logical to me. Give me a plate full of brussel sprouts and I can do the same thing. Just ask my family.





I just thought it was a funny story, considering how the Christians are always called crazy. I'd hate to be the scientist who verified the theory was testable.


----------



## Four (May 8, 2012)

That's kinda wild, you'd think that has the methane rose / temps rose that the larger / less adapted animals would die, thus bringing the methane output down so the others could survive?

I suppose the volcanoes put out lots of greenhouse gas as well, maybe a few super-volcanoes going off threw it over the edge.

edit: we'll see if this holds up at all, and see what other groups find when they look into it.


----------

